# The Passing of Ciel Phantomhive....



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I don't normally post these threads....but Ciel was special. He deserved it.

Ciel was my lovely little Christmas fish last year, a fish I swear had been waiting weeks for me at Petsmart and I finally broke down and bought him on December 23 and had to sneak him home. 
He was such a cute little guy, very lively, very interactive, but with his own little independent feisty streak.









The past several months, he grew a lot in my care and marbled up quite a bit(something I had planned to show off here on our one year together....)

































A few weeks ago, he had a little mishap with the filter intake....but he seemed to be just as feisty as ever and ready to heal up nicely again.









Unfortunately, it seems he was struck by something else, something I maybe didn't diagnose properly or treat in time...and this morning I discovered that he had passed away in QT. 
He will be buried outside in our lovely little garden later today......RIP Ciel Phantomhive.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Youdid a great job caring for him.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, this makes me want to cry. I am close to my 1 year with my very first Betta and I hope we make it there.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you both. It certainly was a very difficult loss....I even dreamed he came back last night. 
But I do have my other boys, they certainly help, and this weekend I'll finally have my newest boy and setting up his tank is a welcome distraction. 

Aww, I'm sure you will Candice, don't worry. <3


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He became an absolutely beautiful fish under your care.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you....I try my best to offer my boys the best care.


----------



## NyaNyanNaa (Oct 2, 2012)

He was a lovely looking betta. I'm sorry for your loss and may he forever swim in peace<3


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you. <3


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

You did an amazing job caring for him. I'm sorry for your loss. You made a huge difference in his life. Sending healing energy and support. *hugs*


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. On a side note I think that name is very fitting for that fish. Just finished watching black butler about 2 days ago.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you for all your well wishes everyone, I really appreciate them. <3 Its been several days, but it still hurts, looking over and seeing him gone....

agunn, oh yes, I knew that name was meant for him the second I saw him. Not only did he have the looks, but he had the attitude to match. He was the perfect Ciel Phantomhive fish. 
I have no idea what to do with Sebastian now....I kinda themed the tank around Ciel and Sebastian. xP Sebastian has the whole thing to himself now, but he tends not to stray far from what was previously his half of the tank even though the divider is gone.....


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I am so sorry! May he S.I.P! He also had beautiful colors, i cant believe how much he changed!


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Thank you for all your well wishes everyone, I really appreciate them. <3 Its been several days, but it still hurts, looking over and seeing him gone....
> 
> agunn, oh yes, I knew that name was meant for him the second I saw him. Not only did he have the looks, but he had the attitude to match. He was the perfect Ciel Phantomhive fish.
> I have no idea what to do with Sebastian now....I kinda themed the tank around Ciel and Sebastian. xP Sebastian has the whole thing to himself now, but he tends not to stray far from what was previously his half of the tank even though the divider is gone.....


well of course he wont encroach on the territory of the late Ciel....after all, Sebastian is one heck of a butler.


----------

